# What to do with all those old corks you have been saving....



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2012)

Suddenly wine cork wreath seems rather boring!

http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2012/11/artist-creates-nude-portraits-with-wine-corks/


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 8, 2012)

I was planning on making a wall hanging out of old corks, but I might have to rethink the idea now. These look so much better.

It says that each portrait uses thousands of corks... I'm going to have to get busy drinking!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting, I wonder if they soaked the corks first.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Dan!

There Julie, I did it for you!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 8, 2012)

interesting


----------

